# Breeders around Lafayette, La



## Efstrofos (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi guys. My girlfriend and I are hoping to get a puppy soon. We haven't yet decided on which breed between Golden Retriever, Labrador, or Rough Collie. For now, we're just trying to find breeders and go out and meet their dogs and to get a better feel for each breed.

Golden Retrievers seem to be by far the most expensive! Most breeders we've found are asking for $2,500+, which is definitely outside our price range. Can you guys recommend any Golden Retriever breeders closer to the $1,200 or under price range? Or are we just out of luck? We don't mind driving 3-4 hours for a good breeder.

We have found one breeder, Triple L Golden Retrievers, and their dogs are only $600, which is great, but it's so much cheaper I wonder if there's a reason why. I plan to meet the breeder and ask about all the health certifications to check, but if anyone has heard of them before, please let me know if they're reputable or not.

Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


I did a search for Golden Ret. Breeders in LA here on the forum, here are a few threads I found you can read through. There are some breeder recommendations in them from members.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...42-louisiana-breeders-surrounding-states.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/257833-new-orleans-area-breeder.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...im-looking-breeder-louisiana-mississippi.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...der-puppy/70529-south-louisiana-breeders.html

Here's a link for the Golden Retriever Club of America, they also have a Puppy Referral.

Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: The Official AKC National Breed Club

Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here

If you go to the beginning of the Choosing a Golden Retriever Breeder and Puppy Section, there are several good threads which contain info about what Clearances look like, Breeder websites, a Puppy Buyers Checklist also. 

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## Efstrofos (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks. I've come across those threads before, but I'm getting a bit confused by who I have and haven't contacted yet. I'll go through them all again. Unfortunately, there's no referral contact for Louisiana at GRCA. Seems like the trend I've noticed is that Louisiana is not a good place for reputable golden retriever breeders.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Efstrofos said:


> Thanks. I've come across those threads before, but I'm getting a bit confused by who I have and haven't contacted yet. I'll go through them all again. Unfortunately, there's no referral contact for Louisiana at GRCA. Seems like the trend I've noticed is that Louisiana is not a good place for reputable golden retriever breeders.


I usually tell people to check with the Texas breeders.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Some members will probably give you some referrals and info about the Breeder you've posted above.


----------



## Efstrofos (Feb 3, 2015)

Loisiana said:


> I usually tell people to check with the Texas breeders.


I've been looking around Houston. Honestly I'd probably be okay going as far as Dallas too. I've made that drive quite a few times. The only thing Louisiana seems to have a ton of is Labrador breeders, but that's probably because they're so commonly used as hunting dogs. Anyways, thanks.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am pretty sure a breeder asking $600 is a breeder who is not doing hip, elbow, heart and eye clearances for their breeding dogs. Run.....you might end up paying in $$$, heartache and tears for a cheap puppy from parents without clearances. I know for Dallas the average price from a good breeder is now over $2,000. You might also check into the Austin area.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I think I just emailed you  I hope my email was not too long! But, I do have suggestions, if you are looking for a lab too.


----------



## Efstrofos (Feb 3, 2015)

Dallas Gold said:


> I am pretty sure a breeder asking $600 is a breeder who is not doing hip, elbow, heart and eye clearances for their breeding dogs. Run.....you might end up paying in $$$, heartache and tears for a cheap puppy from parents without clearances. I know for Dallas the average price from a good breeder is now over $2,000. You might also check into the Austin area.


That's what I was thinking as well. $600 feels too low to be a good thing.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is the puppy referral list for the Greater Houston Golden Retriever club: GHGRC. The Dallas Golden Retriever Club does not do puppy referral, however here is the list of Dallas area breeders, who are members of the Dallas-Ft. Worth Golden Retriever Club : DFW Golden Retriever Breeders - Dallas Fort Worth Texas


----------



## Efstrofos (Feb 3, 2015)

kfayard said:


> I think I just emailed you  I hope my email was not too long! But, I do have suggestions, if you are looking for a lab too.


Hahah! Yes, that was me. Thanks! 

Is it the health problems of Goldens that make it more expensive to get a healthy Golden than other other breeds? I've looked at Labs, Rough Collies, Border Collies, Australian Shepherds, and Goldens seem to be considerably more expensive than all of them. Also, I'm only considering breeders who at least say they do all the necessary health checks for their breeds.

Aussies and Border Collies I can understand being cheaper because they're smaller breeds, but I guess I was expecting Labs, Goldens, and Rough Collies to be similarly priced. 

Anyways, if we do decide on a Golden I guess we'll just have to budget higher.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Efstrofos said:


> Hahah! Yes, that was me. Thanks!
> 
> Is it the health problems of Goldens that make it more expensive to get a healthy Golden than other other breeds? I've looked at Labs, Rough Collies, Border Collies, Australian Shepherds, and Goldens seem to be considerably more expensive than all of them. Also, I'm only considering breeders who at least say they do all the necessary health checks for their breeds.
> 
> ...


 It really depends on the breed/area. I know in some areas, they charge 2,000+ for puppies. In other areas, it could be $1500. My lab friend/breeder charges $1500, so not too much less than goldens. You typically see more labs then goldens. I do not know a lot about the rough collies.

Every breed has their health issues. There are some breeders (smaller) that charge way more than Goldens. My friend inquired about a French bulldog puppy and it was $3500.

And let's not fool ourselves, just because you pay $2,000 or whatever for a puppy, does not guarantee you no health problems ever! We do try and eliminate those problems and stack the deck in our favor, but it does not always go like we want it to. It is how the breeder handles the situation.


----------



## Sophie90 (Mar 22, 2017)

I know it's a long shot you'll see this after posting it two years ago, but did you have further interactions with Triple L in Louisiana? I came across their page today and had similar questions as you and am curious what your final decision was.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't see any Triple L dogs on OFA besides this one but she's not owned by the Leach family. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

I don't find dogs on k9data owned by Ken, Shelia and Dalton Leach and typically, websites like theirs Triple L Golden Retrievers that have no verifiable information are sites promoting a less than stellar breeding program. If you contact them and get registered names of their breeding dogs, post them here and someone can look them up for you.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

They register their dogs through the Continental Kennel Club. That tells me enough: stay away.


----------

